# My Shoot with Model-Actress Amber Anderson in Harper's BAZAAR & Video



## benjikan (Apr 29, 2011)

If any of you are interested, I have posted my new 12 page fashion spread for Harper's BAZAAR en Español, May 2011 Issue, with Model-Actress Amber Anderson who is appearing with Natalie Portman in the new film coming out shortly, "Your Highness"

Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog


----------



## Moonb007 (May 3, 2011)

Said the page is broken and not there


----------



## AUG19 (May 3, 2011)

404.


----------



## Derrel (May 3, 2011)

Benjamin Kanarek Blog | Benjamin Kanarek Blog

Nice stuff! Absolutely wonderful.


----------



## AUG19 (May 3, 2011)

I like 7 of the 9. Classy photos.


----------



## benjikan (May 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------

